# Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten



## Knurrhahn (28. November 2010)

heute wurden mal wieder ein paar Fischbouletten sauer eingelegt.
Dafür habe ich ein paar Kilo Fischfilets vom Seelachs aufgetaut und mit einer Hand voll Zwiebeln durch den Fleischwolf geschoben.
An dieser Masse habe ich dann noch Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, 7 Eier und etwas Semmelmehl untergemengt und dann einfach kleine Bouletten geformt.
Die ersten Bouletten mussten gleich zum Mittag dran glauben.
Mann muss ja kosten.
Die restlichen Bouletten wurden dann in einem Sud wie er für sauer eingelegte Bratheringe genommen wird eingelegt.
In zwei Tagen schmecke ich noch einmal den Sud ab und gebe nach Bedarf noch einmal etwas Essig 10% nach.
Nach 5 Tagen gibt es dann Bratkartoffeln mit eingelegten Fischbouletten.
Haltbarkeit im Kühlschrank um die zwei Wochen.
Wahrscheinlich auch noch länger, jedoch sind sie da immer schon aufgegessen.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Forellenberti (29. November 2010)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*

Hallo Knurri,

hört sich sehr lecker an und sieht auch so aus. #g#6

Eine Frasge noch dazu: Gibt es keine Probleme mit dem zusetzen von Paniermehl, daß Dir das ganze umkippt? 

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Brikz83 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*

sieht selbst um sieben Uhr Morgens noch lecker aus.....wird am WE nachgekocht


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. November 2010)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo Knurri,
> 
> hört sich sehr lecker an und sieht auch so aus. #g#6
> 
> ...



Ist noch nie umgekippt.
Sind auch keine großen Mengen die ich unter menge.
Essigessens ist glaube ich ein zu gutes Konservierungsmittel. 
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## ralle (29. November 2010)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*

He Knurri

mach mal ein Glas voll mit deinen Frikadellen und schicks runter - geht doch bei dem Wetter


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2010)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*



ralle schrieb:


> He Knurri
> 
> mach mal ein Glas voll mit deinen Frikadellen und schicks runter - geht doch bei dem Wetter




Zwei Leute, ein Gedanke - wollte gerade fragen, wann Knurri das nächste Mal bei uns vorbeikommt  :q

Ehrlich, Knurri - die sehen seeehr lecker aus #6 :m Ich geh jetzt erst mal die Gefriertruhe durchforsten  :q


----------



## OnTheMove (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sauer eingelegte Fischbouletten*

Mist jetzt hab ich hunger!

hmmmmmm

Auch haben will!


----------

